# Bedford House of Industry - May 2016



## jsp77 (Jun 1, 2016)

This was another solo explore(thanks Landie_Man) On entry it was clear it was going to be a dark explore, this gave it an added eerie feeling. Inside I found evidence of squatters, needles etc so proceeded with caution. This turned out to be a very interesting visit gaining access to basement as well as the loft and roof. This is full of features with the addition of a chapel.

*history*

The Bedford House of Industry was built in 1793 and let on perpetual lease to the Guardians in 1835. In the early 19th century, a chapel was added to the east end of the building and a central wing was added to the north. In 1916, an infirmary and lunatic observation wards, designed by H Young, were opened. A nurses' home and other buildings were built after 1924. The 1939 proposed additions to the infirmary do not appear to have been built and the additions to either side are of post-war date. The surviving workhouse buildings now form the north wing of Bedford General Hospital.

*on with the photos*


1 by JSP 77, on Flickr


2 by JSP 77, on Flickr


3 by JSP 77, on Flickr


4 by JSP 77, on Flickr


5 by JSP 77, on Flickr


6 by JSP 77, on Flickr


7 by JSP 77, on Flickr


8 by JSP 77, on Flickr


9 by JSP 77, on Flickr


10 by JSP 77, on Flickr


11 by JSP 77, on Flickr


12 by JSP 77, on Flickr


13 by JSP 77, on Flickr


14 by JSP 77, on Flickr


15 by JSP 77, on Flickr


16 by JSP 77, on Flickr


17 by JSP 77, on Flickr


18 by JSP 77, on Flickr


19 by JSP 77, on Flickr


20 by JSP 77, on Flickr


21 by JSP 77, on Flickr


22 by JSP 77, on Flickr

thanks for looking


----------



## Rubex (Jun 1, 2016)

Ooo, love this jsp77  nicely captured!


----------



## Bones out (Jun 1, 2016)

Made that one look nice. Is this the one with pipes running all around the floors to feed the new bit from the boiler house?


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 1, 2016)

Bones out said:


> Made that one look nice. Is this the one with pipes running all around the floors to feed the new bit from the boiler house?



Cheers Bones out, I'm not to sure about these pipes they seem to be all over the place in a big loop, may be it was to reduce the damp at some point.


----------



## tazong (Jun 1, 2016)

Really loved that explore fella some great piccys - kudos for doing it solo - gets the old adrennalin going


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 2, 2016)

tazong said:


> Really loved that explore fella some great piccys - kudos for doing it solo - gets the old adrennalin going



It sure does get the heart pumping at times, but adds to the excitement at the sametime


----------



## TheNarrator (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm amazed how well kept this place is; even the toilets haven't been smashed! fantastic photos.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 3, 2016)

Very interesting the staircase is quite unusual looks like it expands and collapses.Belting images.


----------



## gk008 (Jun 4, 2016)

great photos, thought there would be some use for a lovely building like this.


----------



## Richard Davies (Jun 4, 2016)

Italian & French on the chapel sign?


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 4, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Very interesting the staircase is quite unusual looks like it expands and collapses.Belting images.



Cheers Flyboys. Being an engineer I was quite impressed with this set of stairs, they work off wire ropes and counter balences, simply lift from the bottom and it concertinas up. Reminded me of an industrial loft ladder.


----------

